# Another Photo Brag!



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Got one in the running up against a bunch of Waterfowl dogs on the Delta site. It is photo #1. Vote for the V!

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/pix/


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

voted!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

voted


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I too have voted


----------



## florencebear (Aug 3, 2010)

I've voted! What a beautiful dog - you must be very proud.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Voted  Good luck


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Voted, good luck.
Let us know the results.


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

VOTED! Great shot and great looking V


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Voted  Good luck!


----------



## rchadwick (Apr 29, 2010)

Voted - Good luck!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

If I understand, you won this?

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/pix/winners.php

If so, very good going!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats to you and Blaze for winning this photo competition.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, we won! 
A big thank you to those of you that voted. 

I had also submitted two pictures I took last month during a Teal duck hunt. Both ended up in the October contest. Photos #35 and #37. 
http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/pix/index.php


----------

